# Dark Chocolate is sick! Help please!



## Bethany02086 (Aug 13, 2012)

My young female is sick. i went in to check on them this afternoon and found DC literally draped over a toilet paper tube with her eyes half open. she has diarrhea and her butt is just slightly bloody. she is very lethargic, but i still had to chase her a little to get her out. i have her in an isolation box with shredded paper and a tp tube to hide in, dry food and water. i tried giving her some water using an eye dropper. i think she only got a drop or two. I have read up on arrow root and imodium for the diarrhea. also probiotics? I need opinions and advice. i read that i can give her tetracycline? how much? also read that i can give her diluted gatorade or pedialite. Also sub-cutaneous fluids are a possibility. (i have done fluids on cats before and have unused insulin syringes/needles i could use for the mouse, but i would prefer not, sooo tiny) I can't afford a vet right now, my husband just got a job and it would cost me $40-50 just to walk in the door, never mind anything after that. thank you so much. she's my favorite mouse, the best personality. she will actually curl up and sleep in my hand or sit tucked in my hair right under my ear. any help or advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

How is she today? I have used half an immodium crushed in the water bottle on a mouse with wet tail and it worked a treat but if there is blood in the stool I dont know what it could be...I guess trying it probably wont hurt but it might be something more serious. She is probably dehyrated as you said so try feeding her water off of a small paintbrush. How is her weight? The dehydration would make her lethargic but because of the blood it could also be caused by something else. I would say try the immodium and see how she goes. Good luck


----------



## Bethany02086 (Aug 13, 2012)

she died within a couple of hours. she was fine in the morning, sick in the afternoon and dead by evening, i don't know what happened, she was pregnant, so maybe catastrophic miscarriage?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

It's very possible. Also, if this ever happens again, raw oatmeal can help with runny stools. I am sorry!!!


----------

